# Will my Bachelor of computer science be accredited in Australia?



## dfakhry (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi,
My Family and I have been granted a permanent visa.
I currently work as a Networks engineer in EGypt.
I hold a Bachelor degree in computer science from an Egyptian university.
Will by degree be accredited in Australia job market so that I can work as an engineer, not a technician?
Thank you
AR


----------



## Hock Siew (Mar 6, 2010)

Dear AR,

For me, I have qualifications in Electronics Engineering; and we requested Engineers Australia to check and verify that it is recognised in Australia. I am not sure about computer science. You probably need to find out which body is responsible for computer science and ask them to review it for you.

Rgds,
Hock Siew


----------



## LearnAboutOz (Nov 6, 2011)

Yes definitely, if you are assessed by Australian Computer Society (ACS).
Please visit the web site of ACS to see the assessment criteria and get to know how to lodge your documents. It will take up to two month for your documents being assessed (for me it took 36 days)



Hock Siew said:


> Dear AR,
> 
> For me, I have qualifications in Electronics Engineering; and we requested Engineers Australia to check and verify that it is recognised in Australia. I am not sure about computer science. You probably need to find out which body is responsible for computer science and ask them to review it for you.
> 
> ...


----------

